# Broke tip



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

I just broke the tip off of a really good rod i have and is there away to fix it? the whole tip broke off.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

You can get a repair kit for pretty cheap at most tackle shops if it's not a lot broken off, if it's a significant amount you might want to talk to one of these rod builders on here.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

the top guide snaped completley off..


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Spend the 10-15$ and let one of the local tackle shops fix it. Well worth the money.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

I think im gunna call dizzy lizzys tomorrow.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Steve at Lizys is working on a few or my rods and reels right now. Good Guy!


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

yea he is i was in there for the first time sunday and hes a real good guy and funny too!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Steve at Dizzy Lizzy's will hook you up!


----------

